# Cyclocross Bike



## upandover (22 Nov 2008)

Hi,

Having sold my electric bike, I'm looking for a Cyclocross bike to replace it with. My budget is very limited (upto £2-300), and so I'm looking for used. 

I'm watching on ebay as well, but just in case anyone is tempted to sell their old one?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Dave5N (23 Nov 2008)

Steve, Why?

You'll be hard pressed to get a decent 'cross bike for that. Are you going to race it? If you are, up your budget a bit. If not, think again about where and how you will ride.


----------



## upandover (23 Nov 2008)

I guess it depends on definition. A lot of people would say you couldn't get a decent bike at all for that kind of money. They may be right, but then this is the money I have.

I've seen a few bikes which look ok, sub £300, on ebay in the last couple of weeks, and would be happy with a number of those. I'm not wanting to race it, (probably) but do want a drop bar bike that I can also use on trails and canals etc, up and down pavements if I want, as well as on the road. It's seems a fairly common compromise, and fairly common (as I intend) to keep two types of wheels for it.

Any advice on what I'm looking for is of course welcome, advice on alternate bikes too - though I'd note this isn't an unthinking decision.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Dave5N (26 Nov 2008)

Wel I wouldn't go up and down pavements onmy 'cross bike, given it has the same wheels as my road bike. Good for what you describe otherwise.

The trouble with a cheap secondhand one is that it is likely to have had a hard time if it has been raced, otherwise why sell it cheap?


----------



## Dave5N (26 Nov 2008)

In fact, you might do best building one up using scrounged/secondhand parts:

Good value new frames here

and here


----------



## upandover (30 Nov 2008)

Thanks, That's a really good idea.

Sadly, I came across all responsible, and spent the money on a new tent to replace ours, which was trashed last year. Looks like I'll be waiting a while longer for the new bike!

Thanks for the suggestion though - That would be a really good way to build one on a budget - I'll have a look around, including at those links.

Thanks
Steve


----------

